# Mmsi #



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

For those of you with VHF radio's... Do you have a MMSI#? I just recently hooked up a VHF and am wondering if this is needed for the DSC capability? 

I ran across a form to fill out and send in.... Is there an online method?

The radio is for Erie.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Diamondback (Jul 29, 2004)

I came across this site.
https://www.boatus.com/mmsi/instruct.asp


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I installed a new VHF with built in GPS last year and got my MMSI number through the Boat US online page.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Gottagofishn said:


> For those of you with VHF radio's... Do you have a MMSI#? I just recently hooked up a VHF and am wondering if this is needed for the DSC capability?
> 
> I ran across a form to fill out and send in.... Is there an online method?
> 
> ...


Yes you need an MMSI# to activate the DSC feature in your radio. BoatUS is the online resource for getting your MMSI#, ifs free.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I looked at the page to apply and it asks for the EPIRB ID code. I have no idea where to find that? Is it on the radio? Or maybe the paperwork that came with the radio?

So much to learn.... Any ideas?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> I looked at the page to apply and it asks for the EPIRB ID code. I have no idea where to find that? Is it on the radio? Or maybe the paperwork that came with the radio?
> 
> So much to learn.... Any ideas?


The information of how to obtain that will be in your radio manual.

What radio do you have?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Lowrance Link-5


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I will see what I can find. I am not sure about the EPIRD code and don't remember entering one when I did this last year


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think you need the EPIRB, that is a satellite locating signal that works anywhere in the world and is used by NOAA.

I'm thinking that is why I don't remember entering that information last year when I filled out the information and was assigned my MSSI #, because I didn't provide that.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Gottagofishn said:


> I looked at the page to apply and it asks for the EPIRB ID code. I have no idea where to find that? Is it on the radio? Or maybe the paperwork that came with the radio?
> 
> So much to learn.... Any ideas?


You do not need to fill out the EPIRB ID if you do not have one. Just fill out your contact info, emergency contact info, boat info. Just fill out what info you have.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Gents, appreciate the info.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

It is really easy to hook your gps to your radio if your radio does not come with the gps built in. Just connecting a couple of wires in the back. I might still have the instructions. Let me know if you want me to look for them.

And just be warned! First time that sucker goes off because someone in your vicinity has hit their distress button it will scare the bejepers out of you. Radio gives a really loud BEEEEEEEP! & then switches to ch 16.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Anyone else able to overcome the problem of version 1.5 vhf/gps handshake with the newer 2.0 vhf/gps handshake on the new Lowrances? Mine just won't talk anymore, but worked fine with my LCX26HD.

Thanks, MikeC


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

MikeC said:


> Anyone else able to overcome the problem of version 1.5 vhf/gps handshake with the newer 2.0 vhf/gps handshake on the new Lowrances? Mine just won't talk anymore, but worked fine with my LCX26HD.
> 
> Thanks, MikeC


Which radio and which lowrance you have. if you have a HDS10 or 8 lowrance, Make sure the settings are correct. I have had to change the port settings. I think from factory they come set to RS422, I had to change to RS232 on my 10 to get it to work with older autopilot. It on page 31 of owners manual.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Ray54 an HDS10. I'll have to look into it. 

Thanks, MikeC


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

MikeC said:


> Ray54 an HDS10. I'll have to look into it.
> 
> Thanks, MikeC


By looking at manual I believe the following is how you should have them wired together.

HDS10 ---------- Ray54
Yellow (TX)----- Yellow
Shield----------- Green (you may have to run a wire to negative bus bar also from this connection)

Then set Com port 1 to RS232

Hope this help.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

To change the settings on the HDS 8 go into settings/network... I changed the baud rate there and it communicates perfectly.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Gottagofishn said:


> For those of you with VHF radio's... Do you have a MMSI#? I just recently hooked up a VHF and am wondering if this is needed for the DSC capability?
> 
> I ran across a form to fill out and send in.... Is there an online method?
> 
> ...



Go to BoatUS.com and you can acquire one. Yes ,you need one for DSC. I don't think the Ohio Coast Guard monitors DSC, though. At least that's what I remember hearing. But it's still nice to have and I think the Canadians do monitor it and so do other larger vessels.


----------

